# ODNR Service Forester Receives Award



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Jeremy Scherf, an ODNR service forester in eastern Ohio, recently received the American Tree Farm Systems (ATFS) Bronze Hard Hat award.More...

More...


----------

